# Update : Pooping at night



## lisa p (Oct 18, 2010)

Great news 

We started crating buddy at night and to our surprise he didnt poop or wee all night , which was about 8 hours. We are trilled i didnt think he could hold it for so long at 15 weeks. Thanks Kendal for the advice your a star.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I know right! I walk Axle every 4 hours or less if I think he needs to use the bathroom but he is crated at night and to my suprise he stays dry all night as well! All 8 hours or a little more sometimes. In the mornings, I pick him up, take him to the door, put his harness on and we fast walk together to his little pee spot and he is doing great! We are now averaging about 1 - 2 accidents a week which is amazing I think.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the thing is if they are in a small space they will just sleep and when they sleep their body slows down so they dont need to toilet as much, think about animals that like bears that seep during the cold weather. 

glad it all went well. many more dry nights ahead lol


----------



## lynzijam (Nov 1, 2010)

my alfie has never pee'd or poo'd through the night he is also crated I was also really suprised at how long he can hold it in.


----------



## lisa p (Oct 18, 2010)

I know its been over a week and no accidents fab.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Buddy is making such progress! And yes, thank you as always to our expert Kendel.


----------



## pokomommy (Nov 17, 2010)

i have an 8 week old cockapoo who is not being crated at night and have had him only a couple days and so far only one accident.. which i amazing in my eyes... ive never had a dog that was so smart and able to take to house traing so well... but am i doing the right thing wit not crating him at night... he cried when i tried and it broke my heart but should i just ignore him when he cries or stay with what im doing??? please help


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you dont think he needs it you dont have to use it. its a personal thing not a hard and fast rule. but yes if you ever did decide to crate him he will cry he just has to get used fo being on his own. 
pop up an intro and tell us a little about hourself our and yourself, oh and puppy photos are always wanted lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you dont think he needs it you dont have to use it. its a personal thing not a hard and fast rule. but yes if you ever did decide to crate him he will cry he just has to get used fo being on his own. 
pop up an intro and tell us a little about hourself our and yourself, oh and puppy photos are always wanted lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mabel (formerly Pearl  ) is 8 weeks and came home on Sunday she cried for few minutes when we first left her on Sunday night so i came back in and just reassured her threw the crate and then left and she was fine did nt wake up until morning .. I was nt sure what Id find in the morning !! The last two nights she has nt cried when she has gone in but has woken up to use the loo in the middle of the night ... its b....y cold at half past three .. but has then settled back down. If she s nodded off iv e put her in her crate and she s been getting in it independently. So its a must for me ... but shattered


----------



## pokomommy (Nov 17, 2010)

Poco is doing good so far no accidents during the day.. but at night there is usually one a night and for only 10 weeks ill take it.. he is getting better though he i set up a camera to see when the accidents are happening and have have done it for a week and they have been spreading out over the week.. so i now know what time range to take him out.. he slept in a crate for about an hour and started to cry.. well im just a softee and couldnt stand it so he has been in the bed with me all night. i guess it is just the preference of the owner.


----------

